# Bram Stoker's Dracula – Live In Concert



## bryla (Apr 22, 2019)

Hey there!

Just wanted to share with you a project I've been working on:

The 1993 Francis Ford Coppola movie is being produced for live symphonic concerts syncronized to the movie for Sony/Columbia by the European Film Philharmonic Institute.

I have been working on transcribing, arranging, orchestrating and copying Wojciech Kilar's 86 minutes of music and arranging Annie Lennox's song. 

I have re-syncronized the files with streamers/punches closely with Don Davis who is going to be conducting the world premiere in Cracow, Poland, at the Film Music Festival May 15th. Diego Navarro will be conducting the Tenerife Symphony Orchestra at the Fimucité in September.

If you have the opportunity to come to one of these concerts I'll be happy to know!


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 22, 2019)

Wow, congratulations on a very cool project! Sounds wonderful, plus, Don Davis!

One question - is it not possible to get a copy of the original score so you don't have to do all that transcribing? Maybe Joann Kane has it?


----------



## bryla (Apr 22, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> Wow, congratulations on a very cool project! Sounds wonderful, plus, Don Davis!
> 
> One question - is it not possible to get a copy of the original score so you don't have to do all that transcribing? Maybe Joann Kane has it?


Thanks!

Don's a brilliant composer and wonderful person so it was a pleasure working with him on this. 

Sony had some handwritten scores by Kilar but then the recordings had been edited aftwards. There have been no complete score for the soundtrack.


----------



## bryla (May 19, 2019)

Here's a phone recording of the post credits song at the premiere: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hblrif0fdqd26vg/video-1558042660.mp4?dl=0


----------



## bryla (May 20, 2019)




----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 9, 2019)

bryla said:


>




Hej Thomas, many many many thanks for doing that project. I take my hat of restoring faith and doing such a marvelous job there. Love that soundtrack.


----------



## bryla (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you @AlexanderSchiborr . This was really fun and now I just look forward to the next performance in September


----------

